# South Aussie Frog Lovers



## Tougs (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all , 
I am really interested in setting up a South Australian Group for people who have frogs as pets. If your interested please let me know. There was a FROGSA group , which I am not sure is still going. Ultimately I would love to set something up like FATS NSW or Victoria.
It would be great to talk to other frog owners and share our knowledge. 

Thanks Tougs


----------



## Kareeves (May 1, 2012)

Yep im a SA frog person. 10 GTF, 10 Perons, 10 Green and golds, 10 Gillens, some desert tree frogs and marsh frogs aka Limnodynastes Tasmananiensis. Think thats all of them. Yes i would be interested in some sort of SA frog keeping group.


----------



## SA_Goannas (May 1, 2012)

Frog SA died years ago, it was run by a guy called Greg (can't remember his last name). Another forum was also run a few years later, SA Frogs, run by Chris someone???, that also eventually failed. Just not enough consistent interest. There's the 'nut jobs' at the Victorian frog group to consider if you're after an online forum.... of course you have to put up with their dictatorship view on things. Actually that sounds familiar


----------



## jordo (May 1, 2012)

Join the herp group, they have monthly meetings and a couple of field trips a year I think.
SA Herpetology Group Inc.


----------



## Tougs (May 1, 2012)

Tougs said:


> Hi all ,
> I am really interested in setting up a South Australian Group for people who have frogs as pets. If your interested please let me know. There was a FROGSA group , which I am not sure is still going. Ultimately I would love to set something up like FATS NSW or Victoria.
> It would be great to talk to other frog owners and share our knowledge.
> 
> Thanks Tougs




I have set up a facebook group and you are welcome to join , At the moment it is only social but I am hoping to organise some things , like a field trip later in the year 
Just search for South Aussie Frog Lovers


----------



## UUserMeLiam (Jun 15, 2012)

Im also a frog lover of South Australia, at the moment i have (I will be getting more!):

2 Green tree frogs
4 Perons tree frogs/Litoria Peronii (Bought these guys off Troy and are bigger than my bells atm! Although my bells are still small and im not sure why)
4 Southern Brown tree frogs/Litoria Ewingii (Gave most of my friends the morphs from the 20 odd taddies i bought for $5 each )
3 Red eyed tree frogs/Litoria Chloris (I found the little fellow who escaped and was missing for 2 months, surprisingly still alive and kicking! It is doing well)
3 Green and Golden bells frogs/Litoria Aurea (Was 4 but one passed away due to my heat mat breaking during the night only a 2 weeks ago when the temps at night were 7 degrees)
1 Eastern sedge frog/Litoria Fallax (Banana box frog which i was able to take which Troy organised for me!)
1 PobbleBonk/Limnodynastes dumerili

And im hoping to get some beautiful Growling Grass frogs or White-Lipped tree frogs, lemme know if anyone sees them for sale!
(I know Troy's got some WLTF taddies/morphs at the moment  )

Will definitly love something like FATS, because frogs will be so much easier to source when we have a great community here in South Australia! Im hoping to breed my Southern Brown tree frogs sometime in the near future, and maybe even my Green Tree frogs (Im pretty sure i have a male and female). I just love the experience of Taddies! 

Its great to hear about people experiences and what they keep!

I still cant believe that day, the day i heard a Growling Grass Frog croaking in the reeds and Kaitpo Forest! (Anyone here about the body of that man they found up there a few days ago, really weird considering i was their and i could see all the men going in and out)


----------

